# Do big girls make thin guys feel small?



## AMbomb (Jun 18, 2013)

Does it matter if they're taller or shorter?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 19, 2013)

Big girls make insecure guys feel small. Of course, if you're insecure _enough_, EVERYTHING makes you feel small.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 20, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Big girls make insecure guys feel small. Of course, if you're insecure _enough_, EVERYTHING makes you feel small.



well said. i came to comment but you took my answer!


----------



## bigmac (Jun 20, 2013)

AMbomb said:


> Does it matter if they're taller or shorter?



Don't know if big girls make thin guys feel small. However, its been my experience that many big girls like the way tall guys who are not bean poles make them feel smaller.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 20, 2013)

bigmac said:


> Don't know if big girls make thin guys feel small. However, its been my experience that many big girls like the way tall guys who are not bean poles make them feel smaller.



yep, insecurity goes both ways doesn't it?


----------



## ranterc (Jun 20, 2013)

for some

ill speak for my self ...
i recently posted this http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101506

and i suppose the previous posters are correct ,, i am "insecure" about my thinness combined with my height .. i hate saying it , because i consider it a weakness,,
is that being insecure?
to know that i'm not the ideal height/weight that most women are attracted to ?(bbw or not)
and knowing this makes me aware that the odds tend to be against me?
should i deny that i am aware that for the majority my size is a negative and not a positive ..
or that the growing bbw(or anywoman growing ornot ) that im with is with me because she like me for my mind and accepts my height/weight even tho it may not be what she is typically used to dating(although i must assume she would be "ok" with my physical appearance, as i know i cant be intimate in a long term situration if the woman isnt at all physically attractive)

i think people fat or skinny will often be made to feel a certain way by people on the other side of the scale


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think it necessarily reflects any kind of insecurity to be drawn to powerful people. Nor the aspects in any person that best help to reflect their own personal-power. Their vitality.

Some people don't want to look at or have these attributes (in them) examined more closely....maybe out of some fear that, in the process, somehow, they'll be exposed?


----------



## bigmac (Jun 21, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> yep, insecurity goes both ways doesn't it?



I'm not so sure its an insecurity thing. Some people just don't like not conforming to social norms all the time. I wouldn't classify the women who told me that I made them feel small as insecure. I think they just liked living the societal norm that guys should be bigger than girls for a while.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 21, 2013)

bigmac said:


> I'm not so sure its an insecurity thing. Some people just don't like not conforming to social norms all the time. I wouldn't classify the women who told me that I made them feel small as insecure. I think they just liked living the societal norm that guys should be bigger than girls for a while.



is trying to live the societal norm of guys being bigger when you are a girl who is generally bigger is really confidence in who and what you are at the moment? i don't think so. i can see a woman liking a big man for who he is but not because of the relationship of his body size to hers in the sense of how she feels about herself socially. that is a questionable way to be living. but if she is attracted to him physically because of her own feelings without the impact of societal norms that is a different issue.

i tend to be attracted to average to large guys not because they make me feel small but because i like how they feel physically to me. i can relate somewhat to how guys feel who like big girls. i'm not crazy about how it feels to be with a thin guy because of how their body feels. but when i'm intimate with someone i'm definitely not looking around to see who is looking or how i look in relation to anyone else.

on the flip size there are some women who like small guys because they also make them feel as though they are smaller. the reflection of the smaller other makes them feel that they are also small. so it can go both ways.

either way when they are looking for someone to make the feel that they are something they are not something is wrong.


----------



## dsaintd (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm pretty skinny and I've only ever been involved with bigger women, maybe it's because I'm 26 and I've had plenty of time to get used to it but I never 'feel small'....unless the woman is physically taller....taller women scare me a bit haha. 

Also, by 'feel small' do you mean mentally? Like feeling small and insignificant inside....or feeling physically small? As in thinking "her leg is wider than my waist?" 

As far as I'm aware all my major girlfriends have quite enjoyed my skinniness and obviously I like their bigness so it has always worked out well and I've never had to put much thought into it haha


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jun 24, 2013)

I've never personally felt that way. That said, it would seem there are differing opinions here


----------



## amidsttundra (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm quite physically small at 5'7" and 140lbs, so I always feel quite small in general lol, however I've pretty much only ever dated bigger women so I can't say their size has ever made me feel small... at least not in a bad way. Part of the attraction is that my partner is far bigger than me. Height tends to bother me a little more, but then my ex was 5'8" and 420lbs and I wasn't bothered at all by her size, more her height!


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Jul 5, 2013)

So I have always loved bigger women and I thought they would make feel small. I met my dream girl amanda from amazon amanda and I felt great and even though she was taller and wider I felt just fine but I was actually scared before but I was just fine.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Oct 3, 2013)

So what are some big or tall women you all have met


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 3, 2013)

bigmac said:


> Don't know if big girls make thin guys feel small. However, its been my experience that many big girls like the way tall guys who are not bean poles make them feel smaller.



Personally, I like the tall bean pole type. I'm really attracted to the contrast in our body shapes - sure, I'm tall but I've got curves and all sorts of euphemisms for a fat body shape. When a guy is tall and skinny, I feel like he balances me out.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 3, 2013)

AMbomb said:


> Does it matter if they're taller or shorter?




I think it goes both ways. I have heard alot of woman who say they feel insecure if the guy is smaller then them. Then those guys who feel insecure if a woman has alittle muscle or are bigger then them.


----------



## nadiledc (Oct 3, 2013)

To feel small, may be, insecure, not. I like very much a big body and never have an experience of "shy kind". Maybe them, afraid of their fatness, sometimes at beginning, but after some kisses and so, all is love and fire! :eat2:


----------



## PolkaStripe (Oct 21, 2013)

I am nearly six feet tall and over 300 pounds. I have been physically larger than most since birth. 

While I have been attracted to all sorts of male body shapes over the years, it would be nice to date someone larger than me, mainly because I have never done that before and it would be nice to experience. I don't have a problem with my size; I rather enjoy standing out in a crowd, as it were.

I do feel that some men are uncomfortable with a woman being larger than them; my ex-fiance was one. He didn't want me to wear heels and would "joke" that I could "take" him in a fight. I was only an inch taller than him and about the same weight.

Anyway, I don't know if any of this is relevant or helpful, but, in reference to the original post, perhaps it can just be chalked up to personal preference?


----------



## bigmac (Oct 22, 2013)

PolkaStripe said:


> I am nearly six feet tall and over 300 pounds. I have been physically larger than most since birth.
> 
> While I have been attracted to all sorts of male body shapes over the years,* it would be nice to date someone larger than me, mainly because I have never done that before and it would be nice to experience.* I don't have a problem with my size; I rather enjoy standing out in a crowd, as it were.
> 
> ...




I don't think this is an unusual sentiment. I'm 6'4" and a little over 300 lbs and have on many occasions been told by BBWs that it was nice to be with // dance with // date a larger guy.


----------



## PolkaStripe (Oct 22, 2013)

bigmac said:


> I don't think this is an unusual sentiment. I'm 6'4" and a little over 300 lbs and have on many occasions been told by BBWs that it was nice to be with // dance with // date a larger guy.



I had a friend(who later came on to me in a most degrading manner, hence HAD) who was about 6'6" and, I'm guessing here, around 500 lbs. Sitting next to him or giving him a hug made me feel little. I've never felt little--the novelty of strange in that situation was neat.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 24, 2013)

PolkaStripe said:


> I am nearly six feet tall and over 300 pounds. I have been physically larger than most since birth.
> 
> While I have been attracted to all sorts of male body shapes over the years, it would be nice to date someone larger than me, mainly because I have never done that before and it would be nice to experience. I don't have a problem with my size; I rather enjoy standing out in a crowd, as it were.
> 
> ...




I had an ex like that. She was about 6 feet well over 400 pounds. She would always say she was bigger much bigger then most guys she dated. I was the only person that was up there with her in size and in weight. She always felt self-conscious about her height and size she said.


----------



## prplecat (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm only 5'8" and 279 lbs, but I seem to be surrounded by shorter, much smaller men these days. It makes me feel like some sort of freakazoid Amazon. Thankfully, my 16 yo son is already 6'4".

I've dated guys from 5'2" to 6'6", and found that if the guy is at least as tall as I am, I'm more comfortable.


----------



## Rebel (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes they certainly do, and I absolutely adore that feeling. I have to say that I do not agree with the general consensus here that feeling smaller equates to insecurity.

I am 6' and 230, so I don't often get to enjoy the experience of of being with a woman who is both taller and heavier than I am. For that reason, I make sure to pay attention to the sensations and feelings as they are occurring. 

So often men naturally assume the lead or dominant role simply by virtue of physical superiority. I think it takes a greater security to still have that initiative when a man is dating a woman who is bigger and probably stronger than he is, and not behave like a self-doubting bully. 

At any rate, that is how I feel. I proudly answer that first question with a hardy "YES, a bigger, taller woman can make me feel smaller, when I am very very lucky!"


----------



## PolkaStripe (Oct 24, 2013)

Rebel said:


> Yes they certainly do, and I absolutely adore that feeling. I have to say that I do not agree with the general consensus here that feeling smaller equates to insecurity.



I am glad that you wrote this, as I was just logging in to suggest the point you're making. Feeling smaller shouldn't equal inferior. Not all men will feel insecure/inferior about being smaller than a woman, in theory, and I think that's evidenced by the men who frequent this site. Or, at least, if they do, they like feeling that way. 

I will say that (from my personal experience) men have not appreciated my larger size relative to theirs. However, that's not going to stop me from wearing heels and being as generally fabulous as I am. 

Overall point? 

Being on either side of the size difference spectrum does not imply insecurity, inferiority, or shame--unless one allows it.


----------



## portapotty102 (Nov 4, 2013)

Personally, as someone who is 6' 3", I find it really weird when I meet a girl who is taller than me and think of them sexually. It isn't some insecurity thing since I don't feel any different talking to a girl that is taller, it's just a weird unexplainable sexual thing. 

As far as width wise, well I have absolutely no problem with that =]. I actually quite like a girl fatty arms


----------



## Steve373 (Dec 14, 2013)

portapotty102 said:


> Personally, as someone who is 6' 3", I find it really weird when I meet a girl who is taller than me and think of them sexually. It isn't some insecurity thing since I don't feel any different talking to a girl that is taller, it's just a weird unexplainable sexual thing.
> 
> As far as width wise, well I have absolutely no problem with that =]. I actually quite like a girl fatty arms



where exactly are finding women that over 6'3" tall. I'm 6'1" and rarely encounter a woman taller than me, maybe if I went to WNBA games or college basketball games, but I rarely encounter a woman taller than 6' and almost never taller than 6-3. 

average woman is like 5-4 or 5-5, so 6-4 is freakishly tall , like a 7' tall man.

If we are talking penis size then being average 5-6 inches might be small to a tall or BBW type of female.

Personally I'd have a much easier time finding a really fat chick ( like say 5' 7" and 280 lbs) than a 6' 4" tall woman of any weight. There are a loy more fat chicks than super tall ones.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 14, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> where exactly are finding women that over 6'3" tall. I'm 6'1" and rarely encounter a woman taller than me, maybe if I went to WNBA games or college basketball games, but I rarely encounter a woman taller than 6' and almost never taller than 6-3.
> 
> average woman is like 5-4 or 5-5, so 6-4 is freakishly tall , like a 7' tall man.
> 
> ...



There are indeed a few tall women out there. I had a brief fling with a woman who was 6'4" -- the same height I am. It was very cool not having to bend over to kiss. Unfortunately she was a Republican.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 14, 2013)

bigmac said:


> There are indeed a few tall women out there. I had a brief fling with a woman who was 6'4" -- the same height I am. It was very cool not having to bend over to kiss. Unfortunately she was a Republican.



Interfaith marriages can be very difficult.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 15, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Interfaith marriages can be very difficult.



When she said she wanted to name her first son George W I thought she was kidding -- she wasn't.


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 15, 2013)

bigmac said:


> When she said she wanted to name her first son George W I thought she was kidding -- she wasn't.



wai...wha?.... wow.


----------

